# Redémarrage systématique pour accéder au partage a domicile



## Kriskool (18 Novembre 2013)

Quand je relance mon Apple TV après une veille, il ne détecte plus mon mac sur le réseau. Pourtant il est bien allumé, avec iTunes lancé et le partage à domicile activé.

Je dois à chaque fois redémarrer l'Apple TV pour qu'à nouveau il détecte mon Mac et son contenu. Je précise que mon Apple TV est connecté en Ethernet à mon réseau.

Quelqu'un rencontre t il le même problème et... aurait éventuellement une solution ? merci à tous


----------



## Herugul (21 Novembre 2013)

Essaye de désactiver puis de réactiver le partage du coté de l'Apple TV plutôt que de la redémarrer systématiquement. Quand j'ai un problème de partage, quelqu'en soit la raison, je fais ainsi et ça fonctionne.


----------



## Kriskool (6 Décembre 2013)

Oui je vais essayer merci. Désolé de la réponse tardive.


----------

